# The Lifted Wagons Thread



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

Do eet.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

So many subarus...


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

The Subaru Thread v2.0:thumbup:

I'm thinking about doing the 1" spacer lift on my Outback. I just want to make sure that it isn't going to **** with my CV joints too much.


----------



## bridgetolson917 (Oct 12, 2011)

WOW!
This cars look so great!! I really loved the 1st car at the top!!


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

bridgetolson917 said:


> WOW!
> This cars look so great!! I really loved the 1st car at the top!!


Me too, that is what im aiming for with my new syncro...










Only passat I have seen with a proper ride height!


----------



## Steven304 (Oct 2, 2009)

Theres never any Toyota Tercels on these threads, so here is mine.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

That is one of the coolest tercels i have ever seen...


----------



## unimogken (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

unimogken said:


>


:heart: this thread.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

Not a wagon, but one badass looking toureg!


----------



## Steven304 (Oct 2, 2009)

-RalleyTuned- said:


> That is one of the coolest tercels i have ever seen...


Thanks I just put on the tires. They are General Grabbers AT2 27x8.5R14. I never measured it stock but I'd bet 4-5" lift. 

Stock photo from last winter.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

unimogken said:


>


Portal axles?!?!??


:thumbup:


----------



## unimogken (Jan 19, 2005)

mldouthi said:


> Portal axles?!?!??


Yup yup! Volvo portals!


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

Steven304 said:


> Thanks I just put on the tires. They are General Grabbers AT2 27x8.5R14. I never measured it stock but I'd bet 4-5" lift.


Those are what I want to run, have you had many miles on them?


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

That Volvo! :thumbup:


----------



## Steven304 (Oct 2, 2009)

-RalleyTuned- said:


> Those are what I want to run, have you had many miles on them?


I only have about 1000 on them. They shake every now and then, but the tire balancer at work kinda sucks and I didn't want any wheel weights on the outside of the wheels so thats probably not the tires fault. They do make some noise, but are not that noisey for what they are. They rub on the front of my car tho when I hit bumps, but thats all to be expected when doing stuff to a little wagon.


----------



## Jason4 (Sep 15, 2001)

I assume Vedran told you about what we were doing on Thursday and Friday? I think you'll like it. I'll have to go find something to park on so I can get pictures. It really isn't that high but I think I doubled my ground clearance. The next step is to figure out how to get more clearance out of the rear wheel bearing carrier so I can fit Yokohama Geolander AT/S's on there in a 215/60-16.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

Haha yup! we were talking about you last night actually and how lifted cars are so much cooler! Obviously i'm planning no similar moves :laugh: We will have to catch up this winter, ill be heading up to baker a few times at least, and most noteable for SplitFest in march :thumbup:


----------



## Jason4 (Sep 15, 2001)

I'll try to make it to Splitfest too, I just finished putting together a T.Rice 164.5 with Karakorams and BD Ascension skins. I can't wait to get out on it and that's half the reason that I wanted to lift the Poowagen.

If I had been a week earlier with the wagen I would have headed for the mountains on Saturday with the split.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

Sick, well you will know what car to look for in the lot at chair 9 :laugh: If you need anything with the DIY, I have split a few boards and we are doing a DIY clinic for a few friends in a couple weeks. We have the Snoli inserts and special drill bit as well :thumbup: Oh also we have skins, so if you want something a little lighter with better glide than the BD's for a huge chunk less cash, lemme know

Its not very tall yet, but its def a wagon


----------



## Jason4 (Sep 15, 2001)

Fortunately mine was a factory split so I didn't have to deal with too much DIY stuff. I still had to drill holes for the board clips and the tip clips and I also drilled holes in the tail for the skin clips. I thought about going with skins from climbingskinsdirect.com but I heard from some friends that do a lot of ski mountaineering that they like climbing with the Ascensions the best so I jumped on them when they hit BC.com at 25% off. I used G3 tail clips too so with the holes it should be a pretty bomber (but not so light) set up.

What skins do you have? My room mate has a factory split Lib but no bindings or skins and is looking to put the rest of his kit together.

Wow, we derailed the thread about lifted wagons but at least it's related to the reason to lift a wagon.


----------



## Trike Kid (Sep 28, 2008)

unimogken said:


>


Just when I thought this was going to be another "Bro I totally lifted my Soooobie bro, it's like thuper cooool!" thread, Ken comes in with an XC on C303 portals. You sir are a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

Jason4 said:


> What skins do you have? My room mate has a factory split Lib but no bindings or skins and is looking to put the rest of his kit together.
> 
> Wow, we derailed the thread about lifted wagons but at least it's related to the reason to lift a wagon.


Its totally wagon related!! see here is my build thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5465826-Doin-Stuff-(1.8t-Syncro-Content)
:laugh:

We sell climbingskinsdirect.com ones, I used them all last season and really liked them. They are actually the 1st generation of the Acension skins. The only difference is the attachments (but as you know, you can use whatever you want for those) and there is less hairs per square inch. What that means is less weight and better glide, but you do sacrifice overall grip. The only time I had any issues was at splitfest last year, following a skin track that had seen probably 30+ people and a cold day (basically ice), and I couldn't get grip on a really steep part of the skin track. But honestly at that point, I even saw people with the BD Acensions slipping. For normal touring, I have not noticed or had any issues with the lesser grip, plus they are a load cheaper!

I demo'd the board you have at split fest, it was a pretty fun ride, sounds like a rad setup!


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

Back on topic, sorry for the detour...


















Build Thread 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5188491-Non-Stanced-Rabbit


----------



## Jason4 (Sep 15, 2001)

Crappy cell phone pic:


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

MOAR


----------



## quazar311 (Jun 15, 2000)

I just sold this since I never used it after my friends sold all their rigs.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

-RalleyTuned- said:


> Back on topic, sorry for the detour...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is with the FWD hatchbacks in the "Lifted Wagons Thread" in the 4x4 section? Sorry to be a hater, but those are lame.


----------



## quazar311 (Jun 15, 2000)

patrikman said:


> What is with the FWD hatchbacks in the "Lifted Wagons Thread" in the 4x4 section? Sorry to be a hater, but those are lame.


to be honest.. the second one is a lifted 'wagen'.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

patrikman said:


> What is with the FWD hatchbacks in the "Lifted Wagons Thread" in the 4x4 section? Sorry to be a hater, but those are lame.


I have learned my lesson about posting my car in the 4x4 section. I got flamed harder than in the MKV forum for it. 



unimogken said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup: This thing is awesome!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

mldouthi said:


> I have learned my lesson about posting my car in the 4x4 section. I got flamed harder than in the MKV forum for it.


Why would you ruin the car like that? No it probably handles like ass and the mileage is probably bad too.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

Volvo on portals


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

patrikman said:


> Why would you ruin the car like that? No it probably handles like ass and the mileage is probably bad too.


It is far from ruined, It serves its purpose for me. I am a rock climber, not in a vehicle, I myself climb rocks. and many of the fire roads that lead to craigs are rutted out. Therefore I dont have a need for 4wd and my drive is *at least *2 hours to be able to climb something decent. 

I still get 25mpg combined, and about 26 highway. 

It almost handles better than stock due to the stiffer tiguan springs. I have less body roll than stock, the tires just feel a little less grippy with the taller sidewall and higher cog.


As for the suspension travel. I have more now, that picture was taken when I still had the stock shocks in the back. I have since put a little stiffer and longer shock in its place. 






Thank you for making assumptions, but you are very wrong sir.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Meh, to each his own. :beer:


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

If you dont understand the need to not own a truck, yet own a car that will go almost anywhere you need to go, well...:laugh:

Before: Exhaust dragging everywhere on this road btw









After:









Just back to stock for now, but over 7" up from where it was...


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

*Like this thread!!*

I have a 87 QSW Syncro with the front and rear locker that I plan on lifting soon. This thread is very inspiring!!


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

gravityjunkie said:


> I have a 87 QSW Syncro with the front and rear locker that I plan on lifting soon. This thread is very inspiring!!


My '85 with a stage I lift, 3".


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## Lorenmws (Nov 29, 2008)

Posting mine too cause patrikman is a douche:thumbup:


----------



## Fuze911 (Nov 29, 2002)

My Lifted Forester (Sold )


----------



## Fuze911 (Nov 29, 2002)

This was the latest shot before sale.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

^ you sold it? damn, what did you get to replace it?


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

Lorenmws said:


> Posting mine too cause patrikman is a douche:thumbup:


PEFECT!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

I ment to say PERFECT*


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

working on my lift now,.... not quite finished yet


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

I forgot I had this cool picture. 3 lifted QSW, playing around in the woods. Me and a couple buddies having some fun. The blue car now lives in Colorado, it's again for sale in the Quantum forum.


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

gravityjunkie said:


> working on my lift now,.... not quite finished yet


anymore pics?


----------



## Martinus (Oct 25, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

hell yes.

forester suspension i assume?


----------



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

in for more pics!!


----------



## Martinus (Oct 25, 2002)

Heffernan said:


> hell yes.
> 
> forester suspension i assume?


Strut spacers, sub frame spacers, a tall gc springs... 

Still got stuck, had an extera pull me out... Went straight to the Nissan dealer and got a frontier.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

looks great either way :thumbup:


----------



## Fuze911 (Nov 29, 2002)

Heffernan said:


> ^ you sold it? damn, what did you get to replace it?


Yea sold it locally this past summer. Also sold my Audi A3. Got a Tacoma 4x4. Threw on bigger rubber & rock sliders on it so far.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Fuze911 said:


> Yea sold it locally this past summer. Also sold my Audi A3. Got a Tacoma 4x4. Threw on bigger rubber & rock sliders on it so far.


Nice! What future mods do you have planned?


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

needs bigger tires now


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

gravityjunkie said:


> needs bigger tires now


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

crap pic link is not working:banghead::banghead:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Lorenmws said:


> Posting mine too cause patrikman is a douche:thumbup:


You guys are just being bitches. If you can't take some criticism then don't use the internet. I would post mine, but it is at stock height.


----------



## Fuze911 (Nov 29, 2002)

Heffernan said:


> Nice! What future mods do you have planned?


you can find my build thread here  i plan on adding a few things 

http://www.tacomaworld.com/forum/2nd-gen-builds/182080-fuze911s-taco-turd.html


----------



## japanese (Feb 17, 2008)

patrikman said:


> You guys are just being bitches. If you can't take some criticism then don't use the internet. I would post mine, but it is at stock height.


More so the fact that you find something negative to post about in 95% of threads you post in. That's what makes you a douche.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

gravityjunkie said:


> crap pic link is not working:banghead::banghead:


You linked your Facebook page instead of the picture, here you go:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

08-Jetta said:


> More so the fact that you find something negative to post about in 95% of threads you post in. That's what makes you a douche.


I disagree, I offer a lot of positive contributions. Where needed though, I have negative criticism yes.


----------



## Real Gone Cat (Mar 17, 2007)

I like this thread. I like it a lot.


----------



## mad haggis (Nov 21, 2011)

Mine isn't a wagon... or awd... and I'm not accepted anywhere... but I don't care


----------



## Dennis Caelian (Oct 25, 2011)

unimogken said:


>


Oh my. That is actually very cool. And probably very capable.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

mad haggis said:


> Mine isn't a wagon... or awd... and I'm not accepted anywhere... but I don't care


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

mad haggis said:


> Mine isn't a wagon... or awd... and I'm not accepted anywhere... but I don't care


Your accepted here!


----------



## ventovr (Aug 29, 2006)

*syncro passat*

I saw your syncro in the silver fir parking lot about a month ago. very cool ride, that is hopefully my next project. :beer:


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Since it looks like the Subaru thread got black holed :facepalm:

Just ordered King Springs from Primitive Racing for my Outback. The springs should lift it ~.6", but since the KYBs have a slightly higher spring seat then OEM, I should see something like .75"-1" of total lift. Perfect for a DD.


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

-RalleyTuned- said:


> If you dont understand the need to not own a truck, yet own a car that will go almost anywhere you need to go, well...:laugh:
> 
> Before: Exhaust dragging everywhere on this road btw
> 
> ...


That is NOT over 7 inches...:screwy:


----------



## ennui_delphian (Mar 31, 2007)

R-Dubya said:


> That is NOT over 7 inches...:screwy:


Thats what she said?


----------



## danielstdi (Apr 17, 2010)

^lol
Love these pics! Keep em coming!


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

R-Dubya said:


> That is NOT over 7 inches...:screwy:


 Not suspension only keep in mind, went from 40 series tires and dumped to stock + 65 series snow tires. The lift is from bumper to ground, I raised the rear coils 4" or more to match the front and the tires accounted for the rest. May not be 7" exactly but it is waaay higher that it was


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

Happened upon this on another board


----------



## bikerboy (Nov 23, 2005)

My Outback, it's lifted 1.5 inches on a combination of H6-3.0 front springs and RalliTEK Overload rear springs.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

^ Lookin' good :thumbup:


----------



## FrankenCar (Dec 1, 2005)

A few videos of my Golf - it was lifted 4" and on 4" oversized tires (27x8.50r14)  

Lifted MKII VW Golf Diesel Offroad YouTube Video Playlist :thumbup: 

I'm hoping to bring it back to life sometime this summer. Had a little hydrolock situation after dunking it into a mud hole that was deeper than anticipated. :banghead:


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

FrankenCar said:


> A few videos of my Golf - it was lifted 4" and on 4" oversized tires (27x8.50r14)
> 
> Lifted MKII VW Golf Diesel Offroad Videos Playlist
> 
> I'm hoping to bring it back to life sometime this summer. Had a little hydrolock situation after dunking it into a mud hole that was deeper than anticipated. :banghead:


 Love it!! 


Get that thing running!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

I beat the [email protected] out of my QSW this past weekend


----------



## unimogken (Jan 19, 2005)

Sweet QSW!


----------



## sedan20 (Jul 26, 2012)

OH HOLY CRAP... i created an account just to comment on this thread when i found it off google..... 

PROJECT GEO 










im a major fan of the unconventional... thats why i did my budget build... kudos to you all!


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

omg what is this.. More pics?


----------



## sortadelux (Sep 1, 2011)

I'll just leave this here. 'cause the PNW knows how to do it.


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

Good post! I just watched that twice!


I just wish audi wagons were as cheap and easy to work on.


----------



## sortadelux (Sep 1, 2011)

So sad I missed it too. I had to cover work for my boss or I would have been mud drifting along with 'em.:thumbup:


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

Lifted my syncro up a bit further


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

You pack spare CVs in the car for when they go boom?! 

BTW, would love to see more pics of your car


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

Here is one from the rally this weekend, new rear suspension worked awesome, this is with 300# of tools and spare parts in the trunk, and I hauled 3 people! Spring rate is a bit much when not fully loaded so I'm gonna try a few other sets to find the right balance.


----------



## sprale (Jun 8, 2009)

Steven304 said:


> Theres never any Toyota Tercels on these threads, so here is mine.





Steven304 said:


> Thanks I just put on the tires. They are General Grabbers AT2 27x8.5R14. I never measured it stock but I'd bet 4-5" lift.
> 
> Stock photo from last winter.


I had an 84 Tercel 4WD with the 6-speed manual. I loved that car, one of many I kick myself for selling...



-RalleyTuned- said:


> So many subarus...


Threads like this are pretty much why I bought a basketcase 88 GL wagon (and a donor RX turbo), but lack of time was why I let them go a couple of years later...


----------



## Jason4 (Sep 15, 2001)

-RalleyTuned- said:


> Here is one from the rally this weekend, new rear suspension worked awesome, this is with 300# of tools and spare parts in the trunk, and I hauled 3 people! Spring rate is a bit much when not fully loaded so I'm gonna try a few other sets to find the right balance.


Looking good. :thumbup::thumbup:

I need to sack up and lift my new Golf TDI. It's one of the things that I miss the most about the B5 wagon that I had.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

Jason4 said:


> Looking good. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I need to sack up and lift my new Golf TDI. It's one of the things that I miss the most about the B5 wagon that I had.


I'm gonna just leave this here...


----------



## Jason4 (Sep 15, 2001)

I've been through that thread a few times and it was one of the reasons that I bought the car that I did. I knew it was possible. I'm not going to go as far as he did. The biggest issue that I'm wrestling with is that I really like the fuel economy of my TDI and I don't want to lose it (~42 mpg) by going higher and the Golf TDIs come with the same sport suspension as the GTIs and it's been a blast to drive, I just need to get a few trail heads here and there. Air bags?


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Jason4 said:


> I've been through that thread a few times and it was one of the reasons that I bought the car that I did. I knew it was possible. I'm not going to go as far as he did. The biggest issue that I'm wrestling with is that I really like the fuel economy of my TDI and I don't want to lose it (~42 mpg) by going higher and the Golf TDIs come with the same sport suspension as the GTIs and it's been a blast to drive, I just need to get a few trail heads here and there. Air bags?


I only dropped like ~2 mpg, with the lift and the twice as heavy wheel and tire combo. And I didnt notice a difference which the initial lift.

So lift your Golf!


----------



## Jason4 (Sep 15, 2001)

mldouthi said:


> I only dropped like ~2 mpg, with the lift and the twice as heavy wheel and tire combo. And I didnt notice a difference which the initial lift.
> 
> So lift your Golf!


Tiguan shocks/struts/springs all the way around?


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Jason4 said:


> Tiguan shocks/struts/springs all the way around?


Tig springs and 1" strut spacers up front, 
and tig springs, 1" spring spacers (TJ Jeep ones cut down), and BDS shocks in the back.


----------



## Jason4 (Sep 15, 2001)

I remembered reading how you did it, I'll skip the 1" spacer since I don't need to go as high as you did. Any reason not to do the Tig shocks in the rear? You had to do some fab work to fit the BDS shocks didn't you?


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Jason4 said:


> I remembered reading how you did it, I'll skip the 1" spacer since I don't need to go as high as you did. Any reason not to do the Tig shocks in the rear? You had to do some fab work to fit the BDS shocks didn't you?


No fab work to make the bds shocks fit. Just measured the sprung height and called the local 4x4 shop and asked for a shock with that as a midrange and for a shock with a eye/post setup.

I imagine the tig shocks would work, its all based on the same platform. I just didnt try those. The BDS shocks are stiff and will take a beating.... and only like $30 a piece.


----------



## Thabble (Dec 21, 2012)

So cruised over here from the vw forums and with things like this i may become a convert anyone link me to a build thread! Oh yea my apologies for resurrecting the dead thread


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Heffernan said:


> Since it looks like the Subaru thread got black holed :facepalm:


That's the thread I was looking for when I wanted to post photos of this thing I saw today.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

@McMike said:


> That's the thread I was looking for when I wanted to post photos of this thing I saw today.


I follow that guy in IG. Crazy build.

@thatrallysubaru


----------



## nasty_VW_habit (Oct 13, 1999)

Was on highway today and in rear mirror I see a car coming up fast, a lifted older Audi with 20” double row LeD bar in lower grill. 
I figure one of those big older Allroads with air suspension cranked up max?!?

As it flies by (I say flies because I’m going 80 in Touareg) I see it’s not Allroad but regular A4 wagon with decent lift and maybe 30” all terrains.

He used a car in left lane as a rolling chicane and it wasn’t pretty but it stuck fairly well.

Made my drive, seeing this oddball fly up and by, then off it went. Yes after few sec I stood on the 3.6 and it downshifted 2 gears and off I went... never caught it though.

Anybody know this guy? 
On 84 in Eastern CT


----------



## davemakesstuff (Jun 11, 2020)

Am a 4x4 man at heart, always a fan of these builds.


----------



## Xratt (Sep 22, 2015)

I just attended my first Gambler 500 this year in Florida. My son picked up a Used Gambler car about a year ago and it has stayed running long enough for us the attend this years race. We added a bunch of mods and upgrades to the car since we got it. 1995 Golf, lifted on some sketchy springs, 15x8" wheels with 205/70/15 tires and 2" wheels spacers. What a blast. 
So, of course now I want to build another car. I have a 2003 Jetta TDI sitting around, was t-boned and totaled by insurance. But would make a great Gambler, cut down to a truck profile. 
So I'm putting together my plan. I've researched adding Jeep springs and spacers for lift. My next big project, is there any mods for the rear suspension in general. I want IRS. I plan on adding spacers to the rear subframe. longer shocks from F-150, Jeep springs. But the way the rear looks it acts like a giant sway bar. Not the best for off road. Any ideas or mods you guys have seen? This is my sons
Golf, and a quick sketch of my Jetta idea.


----------



## chevyjlewis (Jun 15, 2021)

Awesome

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## daPunk (Sep 14, 2010)

This thread makes me happy.


----------

